# French press - Why Not?



## MWJB

I was surprised by the low representation of the French press in MrBoots poll (less than 10% of manual brews), not because I think it is superior in any way, just because they are so easily available & widespread (I think every kitchen I have been in has one, we have several in the office) - there must be tens of thousands (at least) gathering dust, while owners are brewing pourovers & Aeropress brews (which makes perfect sense - quick clean up & paper filtered), or popping to a cafe.

So, I guess I'm asking, "What puts you off using a French press"?

For me, I generally find it slower than drip brewing...but balance that with the fact that once you're done filling, you don't need to tend to it again until you pour & can do other things in the meantime.


----------



## garydyke1

Good question! I guess its the undissolved solids in the cup and the clean-up factor


----------



## michaelg

Cleaning it and adjusting my grinder to and back from the appropriate grind mainly puts me off. I usually only make cafétière coffee to accompany a big stack of pancakes when we're having an indulgent weekend breakfast as it makes a more appropriate accompaniment to wash them down with. When making coffee just for me I find AeroPress is cleaner and less mess.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Good question. Guess, French press evokes everything I dislike about badly brewed coffee you get from places that haven't a clue about or interest in producing decent coffee.

Maybe I need to dig out the French press and see if my prejudice towards it is justified.


----------



## Neill

garydyke1 said:


> Good question! I guess its the undissolved solids in the cup and the clean-up factor


Plus one to that.


----------



## froggystyle

I use mine maybe once a month, i dont weigh the water, just the coffee in, but i know approximately how much water to add.

I like it, but i prefer pour over, simply because its a cleaner cup.


----------



## garydyke1

Its probably the most forgiving brew method too. Impossible to over-extact?

I might pull mine off the shelf and try it with some EK grinds


----------



## froggystyle

garydyke1 said:


> Its probably the most forgiving brew method too. Impossible to over-extact?


If you are leaving it sitting though, say whilst you drink your first cup, would it not still be extracting?


----------



## MWJB

garydyke1 said:


> Good question! I guess its the undissolved solids in the cup and the clean-up factor


Here's a shot of a cup I made the other day, I was measuring the temperature decline with a thermometer where the plunger should have been, quick (actually "quick" is a lie - 40mins, "rough" would have been a better description) exercise with a Hario Slim around 7 clicks out...No plunger usedat all - I couldn't detect any silty/sandy solids by feel. I poured off the oils that collected at the top of the pot before decanting...it had 'body' but not so much as to blunt flavour, was a little hazy. About 1cm of liquid left above the grinds bed in the pot, 300g brew. I would normally strain through the plunger mesh as described by James Hoffmann.

I seem to get much cleaner cups by dropping the grinds into the water, rather than pouring water onto grinds.

  

At work, for a quick clean up, I have some old brown Melitta style papers & a £2 plastic cone, a couple of swills around, dumping the grinds into the cone, dump in the bin/foodwaste/compost after a little drain time.


----------



## MWJB

michaelg said:


> Cleaning it and adjusting my grinder to and back from the appropriate grind mainly puts me off. I usually only make cafétière coffee to accompany a big stack of pancakes when we're having an indulgent weekend breakfast as it makes a more appropriate accompaniment to wash them down with. When making coffee just for me I find AeroPress is cleaner and less mess.


Indeed, Aeropress is hard to beat for 1 cup brewing, but have you tried brewing in the French press with a similar grind to Aeropress?


----------



## MWJB

froggystyle said:


> If you are leaving it sitting though, say whilst you drink your first cup, would it not still be extracting?


No, it levels off after a point, there is a often a juicy phase, then a flat/carbony phase, then sweetness comes out, can take a little patience but usually a French press is bitter because you haven't left it long enough, rather than too long. Best to taste as you go though, decant at preference.


----------



## michaelg

MWJB said:


> Indeed, Aeropress is hard to beat for 1 cup brewing, but have you tried brewing in the French press with a similar grind to Aeropress?


I did recently prior to receiving a replacement end cap for my AP (as lost it and the Kaffeologie filter) and it was pretty nice too.


----------



## Geordie Boy

I used to use one at work but we're now banned from washing the grinds down the sink which makes using one difficult. There's still some brews I prefer in it as I like doing long steaps.

At work Aeropress has now taken over as people here generally think it's easier to clean and filters out more solids


----------



## froggystyle

MWJB said:


> No, it levels off after a point, there is a often a juicy phase, then a flat/carbony phase, then sweetness comes out, can take a little patience but usually a French press is bitter because you haven't left it long enough, rather than too long. Best to taste as you go theough, decant at preference.


Interesting, time to play a bit i think. i really should start weighing and timing.


----------



## MWJB

froggystyle said:


> Interesting, time to play a bit i think. i really should start weighing and timing.


I brew about 55g/l (maybe higher for short steeps), you don't need to be mega critical regarding time (unless brewing a short steep & aiming for a specific profile)...you could even brew by temp as long as you're not in a rush?


----------



## froggystyle

Yeah thats the problem i only really brew one before work, and if i am waiting for beans to rest for Espresso, so time is not always on my side.

Might have a play this weekend.


----------



## Glenn

In a blind tasting flight at Revolver in Vancouver a few years ago we sampled the same coffee brewed 3 ways.

In both flights the French Press coffee was the best of the 3 presented side-by-side. This surprised us as we had expected the Chemex or v60 to be the cleaner cups.

When extracted well a French Press can be great.


----------



## Orangertange

i make a fp everyday for the drive to work, found a lot depends on on the coffee you use some like jampit which tastes amazing in espresso just doesn't work as fp,

currently on raves monsooned malarbar, which seems to taste delicious what ever brew method you use


----------



## MWJB

I struggle with the idea of a coffee that doesn't work as FP, considering it can have the fewer number of variables, surely it must have been cupped at some stage?


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> I struggle with the idea of a coffee that doesn't work as FP, considering it can have the fewer number of variables, surely it must have been cupped at some stage?


Lol.........


----------



## Mrboots2u

Orangertange said:


> i make a fp everyday for the drive to work, found a lot depends on on the coffee you use some like jampit which tastes amazing in espresso just doesn't work as fp,
> 
> currently on raves monsooned malarbar, which seems to taste delicious what ever brew method you use


Out of interest

It this jampit drunk as espresso neat ( no sugars etc ) or as say a latte ?

And presuming French press as black ?


----------



## Orangertange

both, just has more wow factor as espresso, that I couldn't get from it in fp, other beans just seem better suited, smoky barn geisha for example, is awesome in a French press


----------



## espressotechno

The name puts me off - in France, where it originated, they call it "la cafetiere".

Lazy sheeples (or USA gophers?) can't pronounce cafetiere properly (like Tour de France in current media news)....hence French Press LOL

We sometimes take our cafetiere, or mocha pot, with us on self-catering weekends.....great coffeemakers, but messy to clean out.


----------



## Charliej

I use my double wall FP from time to time kind of when I fancy brewed rather than espresso but am feeling lazy or have people round simply because I can just whack it all in and leave it. With it being a double wall stainless steel one I find you can let it steep longer and it retains heat really well.

This looks like an interesting accessory for an FP anyone ever tried one?:

http://www.anothercoffee.co.uk/products/item196100.aspx


----------



## jeebsy

Just made one, partially because of this and partially because I found one when packing stuff up. Maxed out the EK, water in then coffee. The first 3/4 of it were really tasty, the last wee bit not so much. So easy too. Might become a new weekend fixture.


----------



## markf1988

I struggle with flavour clarity in a french press

And dont like cleaning up!


----------



## froggystyle

What would be the ideal grind for FP, i have read some say fine, some say course...

Confused?


----------



## MWJB

froggystyle said:


> What would be the ideal grind for FP, i have read some say fine, some say course...
> 
> Confused?


The grind largely dictates how far the coffee extracts, if you like it bright/juicy go coarse, I generally use a finer grind - a little coarser than espresso, towards drip? If you're getting too much silt in the cup (shouldn't do if adding water 1st & not disturbing bed after steep is underway), go a bit coarser.

I don't know where the "grinding very coarse" recommendation originated, presumably in relation to the crude filter mesh & keeping solids down?


----------



## DavidBondy

I have the Espro press which makes a very, very clean cup. The double filter really gets rid of all the sludgyness I've had with other French presses.


----------



## froggystyle

So just dropped 30g of Suarez into my FP, 500ml water on top, leave for 2 minutes.

Drinking it in a long glass no milk.

Taste wise ok, appearance wise its a little sludgy, but a nice feel in the mouth.

Will try again but let it rest a minute longer.

The taste is not that far off pourover, its just the purover you get a cleaner/crisper taste in the mouth, and the appearance is a lot brighter/cleaner


----------



## froggystyle

Might be worth running though a filter paper to see what it tastes like...


----------



## MWJB

Double edged sword that...the solids in the brew can give the impression that it's farther along than it really is, filter them out and it can go sour? Also the paper itself can shift the flavour balance, Filtropa or Chemex paper would be my preference. I use to filter FP, but tend not to need it these days. 2 minutes possibly isn't long enough to let the grinds fully sink & clarify as well as it can?


----------



## shaunlawler

I have started using an aeropress filter in Mika be good for a similar one for fp...


----------



## CrazyH

Mostly clean up reasons. Overall I probably prefer it to the Clever, but when rushing before work time usually wins out.


----------



## jeebsy

I'm going to buy one today. Really enjoyed them over last few days .


----------



## froggystyle

Maybe some users on this thread can post some links to some decent ones.

Mine was from Asda i think, the only aspects of the FP that a decent one can improve i would say are the wall thickness and the gauze?

I wouldnt mind investing in a decent one if it brings better coffee.


----------



## jeebsy

Espro is nice but expensive.


----------



## froggystyle

Ouch!

£85 for 1ltr.


----------



## glevum

A mate has a Le Creuset French Press. They pour really well and keeps the coffee hot. Looks good as well.


----------



## MWJB

I have a stoneware pot, a double walled SS pot (used to have 2), and several single wall glass pots. I nearly always go for the single wall glass pots (a couple of Bodums, one no-name pot from Tesco).

A very fine mesh can give a slightly cleaner cup, but technique is a better route, especially if you find yourself using someone else's pot. A fine mesh can also trap more of the coffee in the pot.

Steel seems to change the flavour slightly, towards brighter (may also be related to better heat retention). I just fill the glass pots 30seconds off boil, best to preheat smaller pots, but tend to measure the temp in the steel pot 93-94C. I seem to get the sweetest cups with best mouthfeel from the single wall glass pots, but they all work & differences are more of a slight shift in flavour rather than bad/good. You should be able to get great coffee from any of them.


----------



## DavidBondy

froggystyle said:


> Ouch!
> 
> £85 for 1ltr.


I have the smaller one (which I bought in Canada so it was much cheaper) it is double-walled and very, very nicely made - like all Espro stuff. The "double filter" gives the best french press coffee I have tasted, very clean and not at all sludgy like the Bodum style ones tend to be, so I think it is worth the extra personally!


----------



## froggystyle

Yeah do not think i can get that one past the wife!


----------



## CrazyH

I find supermarket ones better than Bodum branded. Careful pouring can do wonders in reducing sludge.


----------



## froggystyle

Have been playing with the FP a bit more of late...

Have made the decision that it sucks, i just cant get a clean brew and i hate the gritty drink it gives.

Much prefer the clean pour over method.


----------



## MWJB

froggystyle said:


> Have been playing with the FP a bit more of late...
> 
> Have made the decision that it sucks, i just cant get a clean brew and i hate the gritty drink it gives.
> 
> Much prefer the clean pour over method.


I guess if any solids in the cup disturb you, then a filtered brew will be more satisfactory (you can always run the FP brew through a Chemex paper, or a small one through an Aeropress). That said, if your FP brew is particularly gritty, it may be something in the method (shouldn't have more than a little dusting in the bottom of the cup, no layer/layers of silt). I don't really have a preference between pourover vs FP, there are trade offs - paper shifts flavour, pourover you need to balance flow rate & beverage weight, pourover is quick, FP is often slower and always a little hazy at best...but definitely more repeatable extraction-wise.

Perhaps tell us how you're brewing the FP?


----------



## froggystyle

Drop grinds in (about 30g), pour water (30 seconds off the boil) over grinds (Gently) to cover, then gentle stir and leave for 30 seconds, then fill up FP and leave plunger up for 2-3 minutes. Then plunge nice and slowly.

Its the feel the mouth i dont like, i can feel the grit on my teeth, not a lot but enough to put me off!

Maybe i should look at a better FP, i think this one was from Asda so the filter may not be the best.


----------



## jeebsy

Following mwjb's wisdom I now do water then coffee and there does seem to be less silt


----------



## MWJB

froggystyle said:


> Its the feel the mouth i dont like, i can feel the grit on my teeth, not a lot but enough to put me off!
> 
> Maybe i should look at a better FP, i think this one was from Asda so the filter may not be the best.


It's not the pot itself, it's how the silt is dispersed in the brew when you make it.

I'd also try leaving it a little longer to let things really settle, pour off the fatty top layer before tasting & deciding when to pour...& don't plunge, use the mesh as a sieve, by holding it above/at the top of the brew & pouring through it.


----------



## froggystyle

Sweet, will give that a go!

Oh yeah, not forgot about your beans MWJB, just running low on greens and the ones i have are a bit crap so when i get my next order in ill pick some decent ones and get some off to you.


----------



## Pyro

MWJB said:


> I'd also try leaving it a little longer to let things really settle, pour off the fatty top layer before tasting & deciding when to pour...& don't plunge, use the mesh as a sieve, by holding it above/at the top of the brew & pouring through it.


I've never thought of this before I'm going to try tomorrow at work and try see improvements in grinds left in the bottom of my cup


----------



## Pyro

Tried this today, first time I just plunged a little and tried to pour, this failed horrifically barely poured at all.

Second time round I spooned off the top few grinds from the brew and just plunged about 30mm.

This worked much better it was a slow pour but the coffee itself was much more clear and whilst I could see a darker bit with some silt towards the bottom of the cup I couldn't discern any gritty texture at all.

Thanks for the advice MWJB I'm now enjoying much better coffee at work by 'incorrectly' using my cafetiere


----------



## VJC

froggystyle said:


> Maybe some users on this thread can post some links to some decent ones.
> 
> Mine was from Asda i think, the only aspects of the FP that a decent one can improve i would say are the wall thickness and the gauze?
> 
> I wouldnt mind investing in a decent one if it brings better coffee.


Here's mine: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Double-wall-Straight-Sided-Cafetiere-Cup/dp/B00447CXS2/ref=pd_sim_kh_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0J2MT3MRK8B98YX1KPJA

Double walled, makes exactly one mug full for me every day.


----------

